# Safety Sign



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

That would kill my business, I make alot of money with industrial customers dummie proofing machines with safeguards so employees dont have to think about what their doing. But the sign could help.:laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Classic!:thumbup:


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

I too am in industry so I know about "dummy proofing". But the dummies seem to be getting smarter or maybe more persistant!! Takes more to protect them.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> But the dummies seem to be getting smarter or maybe more persistant!!


They are getting dumber by for sure more persistent.

Years ago I went to a house and the home owner was blowing fuses, he remembered his father use to use pennies, he tried but they would not fit. With Edison based fuses a penny would fit behind the fuse, he had fuse-stats (type S rejection base).

He took a hammer and screw driver and beat the penny in. Destroyed the panel but lucky he did not burn down the house


----------

